# LED Tails for LUPO / Arosa by HELLA



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

BIG PICS: http://www.hella-press.de/picts/lupo_hella.jpg 
http://www.hella-press.de/picts/lupo_studio1.jpg 
German info: http://www.hella-press.de/search_detail_d.php?text_id=117


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: LED Tails for LUPO / Arosa by HELLA (Cullen)*

man, I love those lamps. I would love to put those(LED, CELIS, or NEON) on the soon to be mine Golf IV. I know there are CELIS tails for Golf IVs are in addition to the standard tails that mount on the trunk lid.
But it seems that Hella makes high tech aftermarket headlamps for the Golf, and tails for the Lupo.
oh, so many toys for cars that arent mine...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: LED Tails for LUPO / Arosa by HELLA (HIDGolf)*

The Celis rear end stuff for the Golf is ugly though interesting tech.
I guess Hella did the aftermarket headlights cuz its bosch who make the HID for the Golfs


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: LED Tails for LUPO / Arosa by HELLA (Cullen)*

that makes sense, I have only seen the CELIS on a Golf or Polo in Pics. I have the Polo CELIS hatch mounted lamps next to me and they look great by themselves, but I dont know about on a car.


----------



## psychoart (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: LED Tails for LUPO / Arosa by HELLA (Cullen)*

The Celis in the Golf IV might look ugly in the morning, but it's at night that you might want to take a closer look.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: LED Tails for LUPO / Arosa by HELLA (psychoart)*

I agree, form follows function. why do you think i bought a golf instead of a Jetta? I just dont like adding more lamps to the tail of the car. Plus, with them on the hatch, they are not useful when the trunk is open-which is not very Euro...yes i know Rear Fogs and Reverse lamps are sometimes mounted on the hatch of euro cars...but I would only use those after I had driven behind them and liked them( i think the contrast would be very noticable) or if Hella ever made them integrated into the tail lamp like the BMW 5series.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: LED Tails for LUPO / Arosa by HELLA (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I agree, form follows function. why do you think i bought a golf instead of a Jetta? I just dont like adding more lamps to the tail of the car. Plus, with them on the hatch, they are not useful when the trunk is open-which is not very Euro...yes i know Rear Fogs and Reverse lamps are sometimes mounted on the hatch of euro cars...but I would only use those after I had driven behind them and liked them( i think the contrast would be very noticable) or if Hella ever made them integrated into the tail lamp like the BMW 5series.[HR][/HR]​With the current price of $180 USD here in europe I dunno...


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: LED Tails for LUPO / Arosa by HELLA (Cullen)*

true...but a guy can dream cant he?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: LED Tails for LUPO / Arosa by HELLA (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]true...but a guy can dream cant he?[HR][/HR]​I'll think about let me come back to you on that one ok


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: LED Tails for LUPO / Arosa by HELLA (Cullen)*

OK


----------

